# Pauline named worlds heaviest woman.



## Emma (Sep 7, 2011)

So we've got the worlds heaviest woman on our boards hehe 



> Pauline Potter has found the ultimate motivation to go on a diet.
> 
> The 47-year-old woman from Sacramento, Calif., tells HuffPost Weird News that she has accepted the title as "World's Heaviest Woman" so that she can come to terms with the fact that she currently tips the scales at 643 pounds.
> 
> ...



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/06/guinness-pauline-potter-worlds-heaviest-woman_n_950270.html


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> So we've got the worlds heaviest woman on our boards hehe
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/06/guinness-pauline-potter-worlds-heaviest-woman_n_950270.html



All 3, in fact.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 7, 2011)

Pauline is very very awesome and she is my favorite pay site at the moment, but i thought she weighed 723lbs! 

No offense, but even Queen Raqui (retired from modeling) and zsalynn weigh/ed almost 643!



> In the past few weeks, two other large ladies -- Susanne Eman and Donna Simpson -- have been said to be vying for the heaviest woman title.



Donna Simpson's site, the one advertised at the top of this site, says she is actively pursuing losing weight and seeking therapy and that she is "sorry to disappoint her fans that loved her and supported her as a gainer."


----------



## Emma (Sep 7, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Pauline is very very awesome and she is my favorite pay site at the moment, but i thought she weighed 723lbs!
> 
> No offense, but even Queen Raqui (retired from modeling) and zsalynn weigh/ed almost 643!



I guess you can't always believe what people claim to weigh on their paysites.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 7, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> I guess you can't always believe what people claim to weigh on their paysites.



I seek to provide the scales to confirm!  I _love_ this figure, more than any other, in a complementary way. Its so sexy! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

Truly horrifying.


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Truly horrifying.



In what way?


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

Jes said:


> In what way?


 

a. that there is a category about weight in Guiness

b. that someone strives to be the fattest person in the world

c. that people find that attractive


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> a. that there is a category about weight in Guiness
> 
> b. that someone strives to be the fattest person in the world
> 
> c. that people find that attractive



Are we supposed to guess the answer, I always suck at tests.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> I seek to provide the scales to confirm!  I _love_ this figure, more than any other, in a complementary way. Its so sexy! :bow:



You're doing it again.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Are we supposed to guess the answer, I always suck at tests.


 

She asked a question...I answered in point form.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> She asked a question...I answered in point form.



I'm sorry, I was trying to be silly.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> I'm sorry, I was trying to be silly.


 

Haha. I thought you were trying to annoy me.


It's been a looong day already.


----------



## Emma (Sep 7, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> a. that there is a category about weight in Guiness
> 
> b. that someone strives to be the fattest person in the world
> 
> c. that people find that attractive



B, She says in another article that she is doing this so that she can get some help to lose weight. 

C, Who are you to judge it as horrifying that people find that attractive? I'm sure there are people that think the same about people who find you attractive. Why is it ok to find smaller fat people attractive but not the bigger ones?


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> B, She says in another article that she is doing this so that she can get some help to lose weight.
> 
> C, Who are you to judge it as horrifying that people find that attractive? I'm sure there are people that think the same about people who find you attractive. Why is it ok to find smaller fat people attractive but not the bigger ones?


 

B. How am I supposed to know about that article?

C. I'm me and I can judge whatever I want. Just like you can. I find it horrifying that people find it attractive to gain that much weight to get into a record book. My opinion. You can have yours, it's ok.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 7, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> B. How am I supposed to know about that article?
> 
> C. I'm me and I can judge whatever I want. Just like you can. I find it horrifying that people find it attractive to gain that much weight to get into a record book. My opinion. You can have yours, it's ok.



If you find very large people, and people who are attracted to them "horrifying"  wtf are you doing here, on Dims?

There's plenty of other places out there in the interwebz.


----------



## Emma (Sep 7, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> B. How am I supposed to know about that article?
> 
> C. I'm me and I can judge whatever I want. Just like you can. I find it horrifying that people find it attractive to gain that much weight to get into a record book. My opinion. You can have yours, it's ok.



It even says in the above linked article 

"A Guinness representative says Potter came forward not for fame, but in hopes of getting help to lose weight."


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

joswitch said:


> If you find very large people, and people who are attracted to them "horrifying"  wtf are you doing here, on Dims?
> 
> There's plenty of other places out there in the interwebz.


 

*"I find it horrifying that people find it attractive to gain that much weight to get into a record book."*


And by the way, just because I don't find gaining weight _on purpose_ very attractive, doesn't mean I find big people unattractive. Give your head a shake.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, maybe im too sensitive but thanks for starting my day off with a good cry! I knew i would get negative judgements but i didnt think they would come from here and i didnt think i would have to defend my weight of all things.....have you not seen me? Am i not huge? I am NOT lying about my weight and im hurt that anyone would suggest it. ANYWAY, let me explain....back in March i contacted Guinness, i knew i wasnt the largest woman living...there are alot of women bigger than me, but i was the biggest who came forward by their deadline. I had called Dr. Phil, Oprah, & Dr. Oz, but no one would help me so i decided that even if i faced the negativity thats already starting, it would be worth it if just 1 doctor or 1 dentist would discover me and help me. It has been a long 6 months since that weigh in of 643 and now i am over 700 but im not as healthy as i would like to be. So yes, i admit that i only contacted Guinness to get the attention needed to get me healthy. Im sorry if thats a problem for anyone but i want to live as long as possible...dont we all? I didnt do it because of some satisfaction of having that title...it is degrading for sure but i decided that i had to do it to get help. So, i have to put on a tough skin & try to ignore the mean and rude comments to come and i will just say please dont judge until you have walked in my 700lb shoes 

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 7, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Well, maybe im too sensitive but thanks for starting my day off with a good cry! I knew i would get negative judgements but i didnt think they would come from here and i didnt think i would have to defend my weight of all things.....have you not seen me? Am i not huge? I am NOT lying about my weight and im hurt that anyone would suggest it. ANYWAY, let me explain....back in March i contacted Guinness, i knew i wasnt the largest woman living...there are alot of women bigger than me, but i was the biggest who came forward by their deadline. I had called Dr. Phil, Oprah, & Dr. Oz, but no one would help me so i decided that even if i faced the negativity thats already starting, it would be worth it if just 1 doctor or 1 dentist would discover me and help me. It has been a long 6 months since that weigh in of 643 and now i am over 700 but im not as healthy as i would like to be. So yes, i admit that i only contacted Guinness to get the attention needed to get me healthy. Im sorry if thats a problem for anyone but i want to live as long as possible...dont we all? I didnt do it because of some satisfaction of having that title...it is degrading for sure but i decided that i had to do it to get help. So, i have to put on a tough skin & try to ignore the mean and rude comments to come and i will just say please dont judge until you have walked in my 700lb shoes
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:



Paulee, i believe that is your 723lbs+ shoes? Is Guiness using an old figure? I support you and your weight, whether you wish it to go up or down! Just know that. I think ppl knd of ganged up on you here, starting with a post being critical of your weight.  
 
Loving the site, Paulee! Here is to happy, healthy unintentional gaining, i know you are a foodee! :kiss2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 7, 2011)

Paulee- I hope the record and press can bring you the help you desire.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> It even says in the above linked article
> 
> "A Guinness representative says Potter came forward not for fame, but in hopes of getting help to lose weight."


 

My mistake. I only saw the quote that you posted not the article link.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Well, maybe im too sensitive but thanks for starting my day off with a good cry! I knew i would get negative judgements but i didnt think they would come from here and i didnt think i would have to defend my weight of all things.....have you not seen me? Am i not huge? I am NOT lying about my weight and im hurt that anyone would suggest it. ANYWAY, let me explain....back in March i contacted Guinness, i knew i wasnt the largest woman living...there are alot of women bigger than me, but i was the biggest who came forward by their deadline. I had called Dr. Phil, Oprah, & Dr. Oz, but no one would help me so i decided that even if i faced the negativity thats already starting, it would be worth it if just 1 doctor or 1 dentist would discover me and help me. It has been a long 6 months since that weigh in of 643 and now i am over 700 but im not as healthy as i would like to be. So yes, i admit that i only contacted Guinness to get the attention needed to get me healthy. Im sorry if thats a problem for anyone but i want to live as long as possible...dont we all? I didnt do it because of some satisfaction of having that title...it is degrading for sure but i decided that i had to do it to get help. So, i have to put on a tough skin & try to ignore the mean and rude comments to come and i will just say please dont judge until you have walked in my 700lb shoes
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:


 

Apologies. I thought you were TRYING to get into Guiness by gaining on purpose. I didn't realize there was an article explaining your reasons.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 7, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Paulee, i believe that is your 723lbs+ shoes? Is Guiness using an old figure? I support you and your weight, whether you wish it to go up or down! Just know that. I think ppl knd of ganged up on you here, starting with a post being critical of your weight.
> 
> Loving the site, Paulee! Here is to happy, healthy unintentional gaining, i know you are a foodee! :kiss2:



somebody shoot me now

:doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 7, 2011)

HeyYou....now is not the time.

Surly, glad you apologized.

Pauline, I hope you get the help you need to find happiness you deserve.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the apologies, the compliments & for clearing things up everyone... i feel better about these posts now....its easy to misunderstand.

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 7, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Thanks for the apologies, the compliments & for clearing things up everyone... i feel better about these posts now....its easy to misunderstand.
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:



*P*auline: I think you are one of the sweetest and nicest people on the Boards and I've always enjoyed keeping in touch with you- you keep posting away... you are one of the many bright lights here :happy:


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 7, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Thanks for the apologies, the compliments & for clearing things up everyone... i feel better about these posts now....its easy to misunderstand.
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:



Thanks, Paulee  tsk-tsk to LaLaCity and KHayes666. 

Now, as to the negative sentiment.. user "SamanthaNY" leaves the following rep, which i do request to be removed: "What the hell is wrong with you? What a completely assholic thing to say!"

Please remove that rep.

And Paulee, thx! I know you know im a big fan of the site, and your foodee-ism! :wubu:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, Samantha's right.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 7, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Well, Samantha's right.



I mean, how so? Please explain. (You probably didnt know Paulee actually appreciated me clarifying that i supported her gaining and appreciated her weight, did you?)

Explain. The comment made me laugh a little bit, but she has had rep removed before, for the same reason, of repping negative rep.

?

_She also hasnt made a post since 05-07-2009, 10:45 AM ............................................................................. what gives?_


----------



## joswitch (Sep 7, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> *"I find it horrifying that people find it attractive to gain that much weight to get into a record book."*
> 
> 
> And by the way, just because I don't find gaining weight _on purpose_ very attractive, doesn't mean I find big people unattractive. Give your head a shake.



^So waitaminutehere - if people gain weight / are fat unintentionally / despite themselves - you think that's attractive.... but people who gain on purpose you think that's not attractive....

Why? 

Surely people who gain on purpose are more likely to be happy being big, while those who gain unintentionally are more likely to be unhappy being big.

Do you get off on people being unhappy?


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> And Paulee, thx! I know you know im a big fan of the site, and your foodee-ism! :wubu:



You, please stop and think about something here: Pauline is being open and vulnerable and telling strangers about her unhappiness about her weight and her health. She has even used the word 'degrading' to talk about this situation. 

When you ignore that sentiment and tell her that you love that she has (what she has posted about elsewhere as) an eating disorder and you want to know her exact weight when that fact is something upsetting to her, you are being an unfeeling cad. 

Think about it. I mean it. Right now. Sit there, and just think about it for a minute.

Now imagine that other people starting posting about something personal and difficult for you to discuss--something about yourself that is broken and that you want, and feel you need, to fix. How would you feel if someone missed the point entirely and overlooked your truth; what if someone just wanted to fantasize about you and your problem and didn't care if you got help or not? Wouldn't that make you feel terrible? 

This isn't the sex board or the paysite board--it's not a place where models may, or may not, be stretching the truth or stretching their stomachs for your excitement and their financial gain. It seems to me that Pauline is not asking for you to compliment her, only to wish her well as she tries to work on the issues in her life.

If you like her as much as you say, you'll do just that.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jes said:


> You, please stop and think about something here: Pauline is being open and vulnerable and telling strangers about her unhappiness about her weight and her health. She has even used the word 'degrading' to talk about this situation.
> 
> When you ignore that sentiment and tell her that you love that she has (what she has posted about elsewhere as) an eating disorder and you want to know her exact weight when that fact is something upsetting to her, you are being an unfeeling cad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> And Paulee, thx! I know you know im a big fan of the site, and your foodee-ism! :wubu:



PUT YOUR GOD DAMNED BONER AWAY, NOW IS NOT THE TIME OR PLACE FOR THIS SHIT.

Pauline has put this delicate situation out there so maybe she can get some help with her food issues and all you care about is getting your wank fodder and making sure she is still gaining. You are not on the paysite board and this is not some fantasy, its real life. God help me if you don't get banned for this I don't even why we bother to ban anyone.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 7, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> PUT YOUR GOD DAMNED BONER AWAY



Well! Who said anything about a boner! I think, perhaps, only you? I know you love me and all, but all i can do is give you a hug.

Stop shouting, too. And have a good night. You seem to have missed much. :doh:

I would go into further details to defend myself, but it would be loston you and your *attempted vendetta.* Aint happening.

EDIT: Added in after reading Carla's reply, since i respect most such as Jes and others that actually communicate these things to me in a non-snide way, that is what makes the difference not SHOUTING and being ???.. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88624 

I didnt say "My bad" but i figured nott alking about it any further would be a sign of "ok, cool." *sigh*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 7, 2011)

It's not a vendetta... it's being angry at the fact that you're completely not understanding what Pauline is trying to do.

Pauline is looking for help. Not to stay big or get bigger. She's not looking to get people to lust over her or tell her to stay the same. Pauline is reaching out in any way possible to get help to change herself for her own health. She is not feeding your fantasy with this. 

I'm not attacking you, but I do hope you understand that the people posting in here are trying to point you to Pauline's own words. She said herself she's looking to be healthy and lose weight. Please don't go making her feel even worse.


Pauline, I hope you do get better and reach that happiness you desire.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

joswitch said:


> ^So waitaminutehere - if people gain weight / are fat unintentionally / despite themselves - you think that's attractive.... but people who gain on purpose you think that's not attractive....
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...




Do you actually only read what you want to read? Did you follow anything in the thread? Go away.


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 7, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> You seem to have missed much.



I just saw your thread in the Lounge about having Aspergers. Just from now on when people tell you you are being inappropriate please try to understand where we are coming from.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi there, 

A note of concern from one of your friendly Main Dimensions Board Moderators, this thread is beginning to look like a runaway train, heading for a burning barn. I would like to request some restraint as you continue to post on this thread. Some of the posts are being reviewed and anything found to be "fat hating", "bashing", "baiting", or "thread derailing" will be addressed. 

Regards, and Good Night~

EP- Moderator


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 7, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> I guess you can't always believe what people claim to weigh on their paysites.



the devil you say


----------



## firelord85 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Thanks for the apologies, the compliments & for clearing things up everyone... i feel better about these posts now....its easy to misunderstand.
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:



*gives you a big hug*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 8, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Thanks for the apologies, the compliments & for clearing things up everyone... i feel better about these posts now....its easy to misunderstand.
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:



I hope the best for you.


----------



## collared Princess (Sep 8, 2011)

GBWR was looking for someone to come forward for this category..they offered it to me when I received the tittle of Worlds Fattest Mom ...I told them that was stupid there are way bigger people than me..


----------



## AKatDemic (Sep 8, 2011)

Jes said:


> All 3, in fact.



Is Goddess Patty one of them?


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> I just saw your thread in the Lounge about having Aspergers. Just from now on when people tell you you are being inappropriate *please try to understand where we are coming from*.



He can try but chances are (and I'm really not trying to be rude) he won't. I know a kid who we told NOT to do something 3 times and he just stared at us with a blank expression on his face before doing it again and again.

Although I'm glad you brought this out about him, things make more sense now.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2011)

AKatDemic said:


> Is Goddess Patty one of them?



you've been a member since 2007. Look around.


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 8, 2011)

Hmm

Okay playing Devils advocate here, On one hand she wants help and is desperate it sounds. But yet she has a paysite where she seems to be eating to her hearts content. It even says she had a 'Fan' buy here a new camera.

Now hey she can make a living how she wants & as we know if men are willing to pay to see her site well its their prerogative. It would seem that if you were really serious about wanting to do something about how your size is making your life so uncomfortable you would drop the site and not post pics of yourself with what seems like 20+ Twinkies on your chest bragging about squishing them with your boobs. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88505


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 8, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Although I'm glad you brought this out about him, things make more sense now.



Now that I know I'm not going to let him get to me. Before, I just could not understand how someone could say the things he does or seem so oblivious to their tone. It also made me upset how some people used the things he would say to bash all of the FAs here as if we were all guilty of thinking the same things as him. Hopefully now that we know we can help him to become better at picking up on the nuances of social interaction.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Now hey she can make a living how she wants & as we know if men are willing to pay to see her site well its their prerogative. It would seem that if you were really serious about wanting to do something about how your size is making your life so uncomfortable you would drop the site and not post pics of yourself with what seems like 20+ Twinkies on your chest bragging about squishing them with your boobs.



With all due respect, changing your life takes money and just how many jobs do you think a 700-lbs woman can do? It's an unfortunate truth for some supersized/housebound people and if there are customers willing to pay, sometimes you do what you have to do.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 8, 2011)

" It would seem that if you were really serious about wanting to do something about how your size is making your life so uncomfortable you would drop the site and not post pics of yourself with what seems like 20+ Twinkies on your chest bragging about squishing them with your boobs. "

This makes no damn sense whatsoever.

Why should she have to drop her site, and lose the income it provides her, because she is not happy with the effects her eating and size are having on her body and wants to do something about it? 

Is it an issue with the fantasy-reality disconnect? 

Tracy


----------



## bigmac (Sep 8, 2011)

russianrobot said:


> Hmm
> 
> Okay playing Devils advocate here, On one hand she wants help and is desperate it sounds. But yet she has a paysite where *she seems to be* eating to her hearts content. It even says she had a 'Fan' buy here a new camera.
> 
> Now hey she can make a living how she wants & as we know if men are willing to pay to see her site well its their prerogative. It would seem that if you were really serious about wanting to do something about how your size is making your life so uncomfortable you would drop the site and not post pics of yourself with what seems like 20+ Twinkies on your chest bragging about squishing them with your boobs.



You do know that not every thing you see on video is real? This lady makes videos for the fantasy feeder market. She obviously gives that market what they want. She's basically an actress.

I'm betting that she's not actually eating the 20 Twinkies.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 9, 2011)

bigmac said:


> You do know that not every thing you see on video is real? This lady makes videos for the fantasy feeder market. She obviously gives that market what they want. She's basically an actress.
> 
> I'm betting that she's not actually eating the 20 Twinkies.



I once saw a woman who couldn't have been more than 180-190 pounds with a tray full of real sized donuts and claimed that she was going to eat them all. It took her about 5 minutes just to eat one of them and then the camera cut and when it came back the tray was empty and she was moaning and groaning after "eating them all."

Of course paysites are fantasy more often than not, its the suspension of disbelief that keeps customers coming back. Its no different than strip clubs, pro wrestling, movies and theatrical plays.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 9, 2011)

that number 1....the site JUST opened a few weeks ago...as a way to earn extra money cuz i couldnt survive after taking a large cut in my income & number 2 ....in the twinkie clip....i never claimed to eat them all, the subject was to squash them with my bossoms...i did however, eat 1.  Agreeing with Tracy, losing weight & earning income are two different things AND as a imperfect human being, i sometimes do eat things that i shouldnt, and it is those times that i shoot the video. 

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## Pauline (Sep 9, 2011)

I read that you are around 530....im not sure why they would ask you cuz i thought i was too small too and im almost 200lbs heavier than you  I think they might have just wanted to open up a new catagory! The latest gal from Arizona that says shes 723 may have this title next year....i dont want it! 


~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## Pauline (Sep 9, 2011)

sweet friend of mine  You are awesome in my book too!


~Paulee xo :kiss2:


----------



## fatterthanfat (Sep 9, 2011)

i'm WAY too disappointed in Donna right now.....


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2011)

fatterthanfat said:


> i'm WAY too disappointed in Donna right now.....



I'm guessing she'll get over it.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Sep 9, 2011)

As a long term fan of Pauline, I'm always excited to see an article about her, I'm also one of those people who tends to support those I "admire" regardless of what direction their life takes. It is in fact their life and they are allowed to live it as they choose. Just as I am allowed to live my life as I choose.

We're also all allowed to have an opinion, it's when someone attempts to convince me their opinion is more valid than mine, we have issue. .We're both entitled to opinions. 

Personally, all I ask is Pauline be able to live her life the way she wants. . and that she will be able to find for herself, the happiness we all so deeply seek. I'm out!


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 9, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> a. that there is a category about weight in Guinness



But there has been a category about weight in Guinness for a loooooong time - and way back, it was just another category, not pulled out and hyped or hidden. My discovery of this in the 1973 paperback Guinness Book may well have been my initial introduction to the idea that big people could be truly fascinating and attractive (despite the graininess of those old black and white photos of the world's fattest man, woman, and twins).


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 9, 2011)

I was going to leave this thread without making a single comment, until I read the part below. This part, I actually do have an opinion on....

IMO, it's one of the saddest parts of the entire "porn industry" that so many people get caught up in doing things that make them unhappy, simply because they want/need the income.

I don't care WHAT you decide to do for a living.... the advice is the same. Don't EVER waste part of your life doing something you don't enjoy! If you find something you truly like and pursue it with your whole heart, money/profit should eventually follow. (You might have to be creative in how you pursue your interests, but just be GOOD at something you actually LIKE and somehow, some way, people will discover your skill or talent and some will be willing to pay you to keep doing it.) The world is already too filled with people doing things they don't care about or like, and everyone suffers as a result. We get poor customer service at retail stores.... We get math errors on our bank statements... Sometimes we even get poor medical advice or treatment. It's just a bad deal, all around.

As this relates specifically to adult pay-sites? Yes, I'd feel really ripped off if I paid to visit a site where I was led to believe the "star(s)" of the site were really into the things they were videotaping and photographing for my enjoyment -- only to find the exact opposite was the case. You think that's being "unreasonable" in some way? Then ask yourself how willing these models would be to openly state on the front pages of their sites a disclaimer explaining their TRUE feelings about the things they were about to show you? If it shouldn't matter, because anything else is just a "fantasy - reality disconnect" on the part of the subscriber, then by all means, let's see the BBW site operators explain that "Actually, I'm very unhappy at my size, and all of the photos you're about to see of me stuffing myself were done simply to excite you, the viewer -- and frankly, disgust me."

Yeah... betting that just won't happen.





Tracyarts said:


> " It would seem that if you were really serious about wanting to do something about how your size is making your life so uncomfortable you would drop the site and not post pics of yourself with what seems like 20+ Twinkies on your chest bragging about squishing them with your boobs. "
> 
> This makes no damn sense whatsoever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 9, 2011)

" Yes, I'd feel really ripped off if I paid to visit a site where I was led to believe the "star(s)" of the site were really into the things they were videotaping and photographing for my enjoyment -- only to find the exact opposite was the case. "

This is the sex industry we're talking about. They're (in general) not doing it for your enjoyment, they're doing it to put money into their pockets. Your enjoyment is the means of getting that money from point A to point B.

While some people with genuine fetishes and kinks are cashing in on them via the sex industry, it's mostly about selling a fantasy. And most consumers of those fantasies don't care how "real" it is, as long as it looks real enough to get them off.

Tracy


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> " While some people with genuine fetishes and kinks are cashing in on them via the sex industry, it's mostly about selling a fantasy. And most consumers of those fantasies don't care how "real" it is, as long as it looks real enough to get them off.
> 
> Tracy



wait a minute--you mean there ISN"T a pretty hot guy with a giant penis who actually delivers pizza for a living and can stop work anytime he wants to get.it.awn?

oh.

Guess I won't be ordering pizza tonight.

Yeah, exactly. When fans interact with fantasies, they risk the chance for disappointment b/c fantasies are just that--not real. If they were real, they'd be called realies. 

Accept that fantasies aren't real and then enjoy them to your heart's content, but don't blame fantasies for not being real. That's just nonsensical.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 10, 2011)

collared Princess said:


> GBWR was looking for someone to come forward for this category..they offered it to me when I received the tittle of Worlds Fattest Mom ...I told them that was stupid there are way bigger people than me..



plus the possibility someone would/ could easily challenge it if you had taken the title. no offense to pauline but im not sure that she would officially qualify for the title either since there are alot of SS women in the world. but then i doubt guiness could check each and every one due to resources and time.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 10, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> plus the possibility someone would challenge it if you had taken the title.



*A*lmost like a gunslinger in the old west....


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 10, 2011)

Pauline said:


> I read that you are around 530....im not sure why they would ask you cuz i thought i was too small too and im almost 200lbs heavier than you  I think they might have just wanted to open up a new catagory! The latest gal from Arizona that says shes 723 may have this title next year....i dont want it!
> 
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:



im assuming your talking about celestial bombshell but i could be wrong. (is she from arizona?)


----------



## DanKiiDoLL (Sep 10, 2011)

First off, Pauline I wish you the best of luck! Second, I think we're shattering some guys fantasies here but just think of it as a form of roleplay, no most of it isn't real but it's a fantasy and you should be thankful there's so many beautiful big women who are willing to put themselves out there and show their bodies. Yes, they get paid but you have to appreciate the confidence it takes to do those sorts of things. My heart dropped to the pit of my stomach the first time I posted an update, I didn't know what to expect!


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> no offense to pauline but im not sure that she would officially qualify for the title either since there are alot of SS women in the world. but then i doubt guiness could check each and every one due to resources and time.


LOL! And just how would they check? Phone calls to each ultra fat person, asking their weight? I can see it now...


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 10, 2011)

Tina said:


> Phone calls to each ultra fat person, asking their weight? I can see it now...


Volunteers from this very site, no doubt!


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2011)

No doubt, Wag! And if they have a speakerphone they only need one hand at most!


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 10, 2011)

That reminds me, I need to invest in a phone sex Bluetooth.

(just kidding. mostly.)


----------



## Tina (Sep 10, 2011)

Won't ask why you need both hands free...


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 11, 2011)

A team's gotta have a relief pitcher, right?


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 11, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Pauline is very very awesome and she is my favorite pay site at the moment, but i thought she weighed 723lbs!
> 
> No offense, but even Queen Raqui (retired from modeling) and zsalynn weigh/ed almost 643!
> 
> ...



At my heaviest I was 608... so i wasn't far from being the heaviest woman in the world????


----------



## crayola box (Sep 11, 2011)

I find it amusing that some of the FA's on this thread seem to have practically encyclopedic level knowledge about the current/former/highest weights of various pay-site models...like there are trading cards out there with their stats.  I suppose some people are the same way about baseball players but...


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 11, 2011)

crayola box said:


> I find it amusing that some of the FA's on this thread seem to have practically encyclopedic level knowledge about the current/former/highest weights of various pay-site models...like there are trading cards out there with their stats.  I suppose some people are the same way about baseball players but...



You know people with autism can pull dates and numbers out of nowhere right? Not saying all F/A's are autistic (I've been tested, I'm not) but for the ones who are this is not an uncommon thing to happen.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2011)

crayola box said:


> I find it amusing that some of the FA's on this thread seem to have practically encyclopedic level knowledge about the current/former/highest weights of various pay-site models...like there are trading cards out there with their stats.  I suppose some people are the same way about baseball players but...



I know, it's so weird how people remember stuff that they like, like sports stats, or song lyrics, or movie lines, or yes, even weights.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 11, 2011)

tjw1971 said:


> I was going to leave this thread without making a single comment, until I read the part below. This part, I actually do have an opinion on....
> 
> IMO, it's one of the saddest parts of the entire "porn industry" that *so many people get caught up in doing things that make them unhappy, simply because they want/need the income*.



^This is not at all unique to the "porn industry". 

There are millions if not billions of people across the globe doing shitty, depressing, dirty, dangerous, soul-destroying, boring, exhausting jobs that they loathe, that may damage their health, that may kill them - because they have to earn a damn living, and they don't have any other / better options.


----------



## crayola box (Sep 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I know, it's so weird how people remember stuff that they like, like sports stats, or song lyrics, or movie lines, or yes, even weights.



Much as I appreciate your sarcasm, you totally missed my point.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 11, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I know, it's so weird how people remember stuff that they like, like sports stats, or song lyrics, or movie lines, or yes, even weights.



*W*ell some stats are more memorable than others ... 700 Home Runs vs. 700lbs ... no comparison


----------



## Jes (Sep 11, 2011)

crayola box said:


> Much as I appreciate your sarcasm, you totally missed my point.



I caught your point. I see it like this--fat is a hobby for some people, and just something one is, or likes, for others. 

So for me, I'm just fat, and I don't need to know stats or my exact weight or anything, but if being fat were my HOBBY, I'd probably have notepads full of fevered late-night scribblings measuring every fold and factoring in every mouthful of food.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 11, 2011)

Jes said:


> I caught your point. I see it like this--fat is a hobby for some people, and just something one is, or likes, for others.
> 
> So for me, I'm just fat, and I don't need to know stats or my exact weight or anything, but if being fat were my HOBBY, I'd probably have notepads full of fevered late-night scribblings measuring every fold and factoring in every mouthful of food.



^ Well said.
Statistics = good business. It's good for baseball (it's what makes the game, actually), it's good for fat modeling, and it's good for partners who enjoy statistically measuring up their weight/size achievements over time.

I certainly don't know the catalog numbers for the web models here, but I understand why others do.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Thanks for the apologies, the compliments & for clearing things up everyone... i feel better about these posts now....its easy to misunderstand.
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:



You always respond with reason and kindness no matter what is said- that impresses me about you. 



disconnectedsmile said:


> the devil you say


This made me laugh



AKatDemic said:


> Is Goddess Patty one of them?





Jes said:


> you've been a member since 2007. Look around.



He was married back in 2007- I wonder if he still is now.



fatterthanfat said:


> i'm WAY too disappointed in Donna right now.....





Jes said:


> I'm guessing she'll get over it.



This made me chortle. 



Wagimawr said:


> Volunteers from this very site, no doubt!



This, too.



Tina said:


> No doubt, Wag! And if they have a speakerphone they only need one hand at most!



This was just wrong Tina......funny...but wrong  



crayola box said:


> I find it amusing that some of the FA's on this thread seem to have practically encyclopedic level knowledge about the current/former/highest weights of various pay-site models...like there are trading cards out there with their stats.  I suppose some people are the same way about baseball players but...



Lol, I wanted to address the part about web models and fantasy role playing by saying that I never wonder what an attractive man in porn does in real life, if anything. Then it occurred to me that a lot of men do seem to do just that. I don't need numbers/comparisons with other men to find them attractive but it seems to mean something to men. 

I realized a long ago that what goes on in a man's mind during sex is usually different than what it is in mine. However, even with those possible sexual thought differences taken into account, if I think of a man beyond the sexual obvious sexual reasons.....I start seeing him in a different light....as more human. 
Some men I have known seem to lean in the opposite direction...the more they know about _certain things_, the more it turns them on....and possibly emotionally disconnects them.

Not sure if this happens with all men.....perhaps some truly are just born insensitive while some others just might fall into that stereo-type about limited blood flow to the brain at certain times.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 11, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I realized a long ago that what goes on in a man's mind during sex is usually different than what it is in mine.



Early in our marriage, after sharing a tender moment together, my wife leaned back in my arms and asked, "What are you thinking about?"

I replied, truthfully, "Etruscan pottery."

She has not asked since.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 12, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Early in our marriage, after sharing a tender moment together, my wife leaned back in my arms and asked, "What are you thinking about?"
> 
> I replied, truthfully, "Etruscan pottery."
> 
> She has not asked since.



Hey, the Etruscan's are interesting! Did they decode the language yet?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 13, 2011)

Pauline's going to be on Dr. Drew tonight on HLN, 9:00 pm Eastern.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Early in our marriage, after sharing a tender moment together, my wife leaned back in my arms and asked, "What are you thinking about?"
> 
> I replied, truthfully, "Etruscan pottery."
> 
> She has not asked since.



I wish I had thought of that instead of telling my lover at the time that what I was thinking about was "How come the theme to Sanford and Son didnt have lyrics to it? what was Q thinking?"


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Pauline's going to be on Dr. Drew tonight on HLN, 9:00 pm Eastern.



Hopefully Dr. Drew was actually helpful.


----------



## Emma (Sep 13, 2011)

If someone could youtube it that owuld be good. We don't get that over here


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

I typically like Dr Drew, but all he's really good for is damage control. His team that works with him to help the patients with their therapy... those are the real heroes behind his work. 

I'm guessing Dr Drew's show is about food addiction? He'll be good with that. Normally he's pretty sympathetic.

Pauline, I hope media attention gets you what you're looking for  And I hope the media isn't mistreating you behind the scenes.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 13, 2011)

gangstadawg said:


> im assuming your talking about celestial bombshell but i could be wrong. (is she from arizona?)



Chelle Bombshell stated she was 703lbs from Canada. She is a possible retired (see my sig.)
Queen Raqui stated she weighed somewhere over 600lbs (various numbers) back when she was modeling, she may have been around 580 as one of her articles lists (she was published in a magazine.)
I actually know, Im, and talk to someone every week or so in California that WAS a Bombshell and hit a high weight of about 570lbs (doctors scale I got her a 550lbs scale. She has a site but doesnt really update it OR does it as a secondary to her normal work and life. Im wondering if she still outweighs the scale i got her (she liked the idea it wasnt a situation where i came off as offensive, and she did have it two weeks later, and still does) - its not even all that big of a deal, but she is loking more luscios now and perhaps she is, in fact, over 550 as the MyWeigh XL-550 weighs. We will see, ill ask her.
Massive Mocha used to actually weigh over 600lbs, but she has been losing weight (to be healthier) and she weighed 552lbs in photoshoot last year, and is now closer to 500lbs. People have bene crushed by her have stated that "peopel that weigh 450lbs feel heavier than she does." Probably due to densities, Massive Mocha is very large in a good way, whereas a 450lbs person would likely "feel" heavier in trampling, im sure.
Zsalynn states she weighs ~640lbs and we are in discussions to get her a scale that can weigh her.
Kellie Kay weighs ~550lbs
*GODDESS PATTY WEIGHS 658lbs on Siltec scale as of last year and she is almost certainly heavier now*
I believe Paulee when she states she weighed what she did, *723lbs*
And i have a video of a model named "PrettySSBBW" from Britain who weighed 602lbs on her 3rd or 4th weigh-in.

The weight thing can be either 100% true and verified with a scale, and different scales give different readings (ever wonder why Luscious Amazon's scale she has to step on it 3 or 4 times and the number is always just shy of 400lbs? Its because she is too heavy for it and she needs a bigger/better scale! They DO vary the cheap ones will nto register past a certain weight and may stop working, hers certainly did, i know about this) .. or false, with certain weight listed and then exaggerated.

Case in point: Model named "Norma Stitz" states she has (and i quote) "Size 102ZZZ bra." THAT is fantasy.. her site is centered on that. (I bought scale for her too. She wants $300 to do the video. Maybe in a couple of months ill give it to her.)

Hope thois helps, i think Paulee was [b[nit[/b[ misrepresenting her weight. There *are* sites that make you think someone is gaining, etc when in reality they are not, or are, in fact, losing weight. 

I am not taking sides, but what tjw1971 made sense to me. I dont think he was "dissing" anyone, either, just pointing out some observations.

If i had HLN id watch Paulee on TV (now that i have one.) Queen Raqui went on Tyra Banks, and that show is so scripted and Tyra so opinionated it was a train wreck. I hope the media IS fair with Paulee.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 13, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Pauline's going to be on Dr. Drew tonight on HLN, 9:00 pm Eastern.




Wow...im glad it wasnt a secret! 

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 13, 2011)

Pauline said:


> Wow...im glad it wasnt a secret!
> 
> ~Paulee :kiss2:



I know you're kidding.. it was mentioned about 100 times during the morning news this a.m.! You're in the fat leagues now, Missy.  Hope it went OK and that you get from this experience everything you hope to. 

Do you have an agent yet? Maybe CP can hook you up... ?


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 13, 2011)

> Wow...im glad it wasnt a secret!
> 
> ~Paulee





ThatFatGirl said:


> I know you're kidding.. it was mentioned about 100 times during the morning news this a.m.! You're in the fat
> 
> leagues now, Missy.  Hope it went OK and that you get from this experience everything you hope to.
> 
> Do you have an agent yet? Maybe CP can hook you up... ?



How is the show so far? Some of us dont have HLN.

Seems we are 15 minutes in.. actually, what is the show called? ill surf on over, ill see if i have HLN in this nutty house l live in.

EDIT: DARN! I have the TV to myself, we have Comcast, and i cant change the channel to Pauline's show!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sad now.  (I was going to watch it.)
EDIT2 (9:21PM Found HLN. Just tuned in. I saw "Everyone walked away, my cats were still there."

Ok, im watching this show. Go Paulee!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 13, 2011)

Paulee, I just saw the show and I hope they give you the help you need. I was watching it with my dad and he said he wishes all the best for you too. You're a beautiful woman, inside and out, and it takes a lot to say, 'I need help'. Please keep all of us updated no matter what. 

Much love, luck and best wishes.


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2011)

You spoke beautifully and came across as a very likeable person, Pauline.

ETA: your piece on Dr. Drew already made the entry page of CNN.com (with the most ridiculous title I've ever seen *eyeroll*)


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 13, 2011)

Jes said:


> You spoke beautifully and came across as a very likeable person, Pauline.
> 
> ETA: your piece on Dr. Drew already made the entry page of CNN.com (with the _most ridiculous title I've ever seen *eyeroll*_)



I made the attempt to watch the show, but the only thing i saw was about "Hoarders" on Dr. Drew. I did attempt to see the show, however.

Paulee, you have my respect. You had it before i even saw the show, and i didnt, technically. Please count me as one of those that wishes good things for you, and offers, at the very least, moral support! TY!

(Jes, Did CNN make an inappropriate title? I hope they did not, i know the media tends to be "fat haters," and they shouldnt be. It sounds as though they did cast the show in an unfavorable ? light given the *rolleyes* and the italicized part, - context clue?, was wondering if you could explain more regarding how the show was and the title, i had made the attempt to see the show but a different episode was on. Thanks.)


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> (Jes, Did CNN make an inappropriate title? I hope they did not, i know the media tends to be "fat haters," and they shouldnt be. It sounds as though they did cast the show in an unfavorable ? light given the *rolleyes* and the italicized part, - context clue?, was wondering if you could explain more regarding how the show was and the title, i had made the attempt to see the show but a different episode was on. Thanks.)



Overall, i thought the segment (you came in after it ended and the show had moved on to other things) was good and I appreciated what the doctor being interviewed had to say. Wht the woman who'd lost 50 lbs had to do with anything I don't know, but everyone's got a book to promote, right? 

But by the time (nanoseconds) it made it to Cnn.com, the headline was something like: Woman gains 700 lbs to get help.

Yes. yes that's exactly what happened, you morons. The cart before the horse putting.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 14, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I know you're kidding.. it was mentioned about 100 times during the morning news this a.m.! You're in the fat leagues now, Missy.  Hope it went OK and that you get from this experience everything you hope to.
> 
> Do you have an agent yet? Maybe CP can hook you up... ?



Of course im kidding....i was a little surprised that even people i didnt tell about it, already knew! It is my true story but now that old high school friends etc are calling, its a little embarrassing. But really...i was teasing you.... Thanks for the good wishes, hopefully it will be a positive journey.

~Paulee :kiss2:


----------



## crayola box (Sep 15, 2011)

Jes said:


> I caught your point. I see it like this--fat is a hobby for some people, and just something one is, or likes, for others.
> 
> So for me, I'm just fat, and I don't need to know stats or my exact weight or anything, but if being fat were my HOBBY, I'd probably have notepads full of fevered late-night scribblings measuring every fold and factoring in every mouthful of food.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I wanted to address the part about web models and fantasy role playing by saying that I never wonder what an attractive man in porn does in real life, if anything. Then it occurred to me that a lot of men do seem to do just that. I don't need numbers/comparisons with other men to find them attractive but it seems to mean something to men.
> 
> I realized a long ago that what goes on in a man's mind during sex is usually different than what it is in mine. However, even with those possible sexual thought differences taken into account, if I think of a man beyond the sexual obvious sexual reasons.....I start seeing him in a different light....as more human.
> Some men I have known seem to lean in the opposite direction...the more they know about _certain things_, the more it turns them on....and possibly emotionally disconnects them.
> ...



I don't want to derail this thread so was going to use PM or rep, but wasn't allowed to rep either of you, and Jes your inbox is full. Just wanted to say I found both of your posts insightful, your views on the subject were appreciated.


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2011)

crayola box said:


> I don't want to derail this thread so was going to use PM or rep, but wasn't allowed to rep either of you, and Jes your inbox is full. Just wanted to say I found both of your posts insightful, your views on the subject were appreciated.



Aww, you're welcome. And, sorry about the box--I've been getting a lot of incoming mail of late and it's hard to keep up.

But I guess what I feel, and what I've said before, is that having a fetish and BEING THE OBJECT of a fetish are 2 completely different things. And if you don't share the fetish, it's pretty unsatisfying/weird sometimes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 18, 2011)

crayola box said:


> I don't want to derail this thread so was going to use PM or rep, but wasn't allowed to rep either of you, and Jes your inbox is full. Just wanted to say I found both of your posts insightful, your views on the subject were appreciated.



Lol, glad you liked it- I was afraid I might have been rambling a bit


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

Jes said:


> You, please stop and think about something here: Pauline is being open and vulnerable and telling strangers about her unhappiness about her weight and her health. She has even used the word 'degrading' to talk about this situation.
> 
> When you ignore that sentiment and tell her that you love that she has (what she has posted about elsewhere as) an eating disorder and you want to know her exact weight when that fact is something upsetting to her, you are being an unfeeling cad.
> 
> ...



Wish I could rep this. I have not read this entire thread yet. This post was most excellent!


----------

